# Breeder recommendations in Souther California?



## Haretakis (Mar 18, 2011)

I am looking for a DDR/Czech working line breeder in Southern California (more specifically in Orange County). I have found and contacted some reputable breeders, but they are all in NorCal. I am willing to make the drive, but I want to see if there are any good breeders nearer to me. What do you guys have to say?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds


----------



## Haretakis (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks! I tried contacting them, but they are tough to get a hold of. Hopefully they call me back today.


----------



## Haretakis (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, they won't return or answer my calls. Any other local breeders?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you try email as well? How many days did you leave before you wrote Anne off? In my experience she takes a few days to email back but will....


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Is there a particular reason you are only looking in So. & No. Cali? Is it you want to visit them first? There are some great breeders but many are in other states. Alsp depends on what you are looking for and wanting to spend.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

You could try PMing her through this site, she is on every couple of days.

I believe her user name is Vandal? I think.. I could be confusing her with another username though...lol.


----------



## Haretakis (Mar 18, 2011)

I have e-mailed her twice over the last three weeks. Anyways, I want a local breeder mostly so I can check them out and because it is convenient. I'd like to spend ~$1500 (not much more). The dog will be my companion, and we will go to our local SchH club. I want a large, dark sable or black male with good drives.
Seems like Adler Stein is every ones recommendation so far, are there any other local breeders worth my checking out?


----------



## Haretakis (Mar 18, 2011)

BTW, I'm not opposed to getting a dog shipped to me. I just don't want to go too far past my $1500 budget. Which out of state kennels would you guys recommend?


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Czech German Shepherds Import Working Line

I'm picking up my boy this Friday from Barbara. She is located in Phoenix, Arizona. Currently all of the puppies are spoken for, but she did recently breed Cheyenne and Dux, so she will have another litter later in the year.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

I second Barbara. I have a pup from her litter before last Kessy X Dyk and I have a reservation on Dux X Cheyenne female. Awesome breeder and really knows her stuff.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think a lot of breeders are more into the phone than the email too..........


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Jgk2383 said:


> I second Barbara. I have a pup from her litter before last Kessy X Dyk and I have a reservation on Dux X Cheyenne female. Awesome breeder and really knows her stuff.


Oh how fun!! I am really excited to see what Dux X Cheyenne's puppies are like!


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

I cant wait either!!!! Dux is the absolute best dog and Cheyenne is the best working female ive ever seen either in person or in video.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I haven't met Dux, but from the things I have heard about him he sounds amazing! Cheyenne is definitely a great working dog. I think Geena is about the sweetest most loving dog!


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Dux is incredible but I am biased! I was originally going to do a Geena X Dux but am decided to go with a sportier breeding, so Chey it is. Which little guy do you have coming?


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ohh I would love a puppy from that breeding!! I'm not sure how old they are, but if that breeding happened if a couple of years I would be in line to get a puppy. My boy is Glock, bottom right picture the one on the left on the website.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Dux is 4 and Chey is 3 or 4 so im sure it will definitely be a repeat. I know they are supposed to be police quality pups. Im so excited!! Barb really knows her stuff. We totally high jacked this thread, but OP if you are interested in one of barbs pups contact her through her phone on her website. She is always willing to just talk dogs and see what your needs are. If she does not have what you are looking for she will refer you to someone who might.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I bet you are excited!!! Yes we did hijack it, sorry!! If you don't mind traveling to Arizona I too would definitely contact her. She is wonderful at returning emails promptly. Since the beginning of January we have exchanged about 50 emails, so I would not hesitate at all to shoot her an email. Good luck!


----------



## Haretakis (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for your help everyone. Barbara responded to my emails very quickly and was extremely helpful. Fortunately, I was able to reserve a pup from her coming H litter! Thanks again for the recs.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Haretakis said:


> Thanks for your help everyone. Barbara responded to my emails very quickly and was extremely helpful. Fortunately, I was able to reserve a pup from her coming H litter! Thanks again for the recs.



Awesome! I will also have a pup from that litter. What did you reserve?


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Haretakis said:


> Thanks for your help everyone. Barbara responded to my emails very quickly and was extremely helpful. Fortunately, I was able to reserve a pup from her coming H litter! Thanks again for the recs.


Congratulations!! That's great. Whenever I get another puppy, you know several years down the road...  I will definitely go with her again. She is extremely helpful and very knowledgeable.


----------



## Haretakis (Mar 18, 2011)

Jgk2383 said:


> Awesome! I will also have a pup from that litter. What did you reserve?


I reserved a male pup. Thanks for you help guys.


----------

